# Interesting Hunt email



## Orangehorse (6 November 2018)

We are on the Hunt email list, I suppose as we are farmers, and my son has allowed them a bit more new country.  It was a pre season email, including all the dos and don'ts and I noticed at the end that it said that the Hunt is trail hunting, and not to holla a fox if anyone sees one.  This is new, as it used to say that the hunt was conducted "within the law".

I think that hunting in this country would be better as trail hunting anyway.  It is close to many towns and very busy roads, motorways, railway lines, and the country is getting smaller with building and expanding villages, but I picked up on it, I wonder how many others will notice.


----------



## Floxie (6 November 2018)

The two things aren't mutually exclusive though are they - trail hunting (and not holla-ing a fox) is conducting a hunt within the law. Presumably it's just a reminder to people not to call out the fox - it doesn't imply that anything has changed? Or are you saying they used to drag hunt and now trail hunt?


----------



## Orangehorse (7 November 2018)

No, they used to hunt within the law, now it is stated as trail hunt.  Maybe the bird of prey has been retired â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## Orangehorse (7 November 2018)

That is wrong, I haven't see the bird of prey for years and years, so it was retired a long time ago.


----------



## Shay (18 November 2018)

Its quite common to ask followers not to holla a fox.  You can disturb foxes when trail hunting - and indeed all manner of other wildlife.   If foot followers holla it can disturb the hounds - who are not suppsoed to follow it anyway - and attracts the attention of those opposed to legal sport heightening tension on both sides.  Hunting within the law is slightly different and not often conducted with a full pack and followers.  You have to flush to guns (most only use the birds of prey for display - and can you imagine hunting all day with a bird large enough to take a fox on your arm?!)  and the last thing you need is an over run if you have folk around you.


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 November 2018)

Shay, that's interesting. I hadn't appreciated that 'hunting within the law' and trail hunting are different activities. I assumed that they were interchangeable terms.


----------



## Orangehorse (20 November 2018)

That is why I picked up on it.  The bird of prey had a box on the quad bike!  I prefer this as it is less ambiguous so I can say to anyone who asks that they are hunting a trail and there is no basis for any suspicion.

I am an ex foxhunter who had many years of happy hunting, and I do regret the what has happened, but we have to live with what is here and now, and certainly around here there are massive main roads and every village is expanding and places we used to hunt we can't go now, so keeping hunts off the road and a way from possible trouble is the way to go.


----------



## Sandstone1 (20 November 2018)

The hunt local to me still has a bird of prey that has a box on the quad bike.


----------

